# Which One



## Canon (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi, I posted this on the meet and greet forum before noticing this area which may be more approriate.

Was hoping someone could point me down the right path.

I'm looking into picking a MA. I am in my late 30's and completely new to it. Looking to keep fit (or at least get fit) and a practical/real world style. From what I see going through the internet, it seems that Krav Maga, BJJ and the Russian styles seem to fit. Any thoughts?

I've noticed TONS of associations (especially with the Gracie BJJ), so would appreciate if you could expand on a particular style with which association to follow. I guess it would help here if I mentioned I'm from the Northern NJ region.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## MJS (Oct 4, 2007)

Canon said:


> Hi, I posted this on the meet and greet forum before noticing this area which may be more approriate.
> 
> Was hoping someone could point me down the right path.
> 
> ...


 
There are a number of arts out there that'll give you what you want.  I suggest checking out some schools in your area.  Watch a few classes, take a trial class, talk to the students, as well as the instructor.  If you feel that what they're teaching is something you'd be interested in, give it a shot.  Not sure where these schools are in conjunction to you, but here are a few in NJ.
http://www.kravmaga.com/newjersey.asp


----------



## Drac (Oct 4, 2007)

MJS said:


> There are a number of arts out there that'll give you what you want. I suggest checking out some schools in your area. Watch a few classes, take a trial class, talk to the students, as well as the instructor. If you feel that what they're teaching is something you'd be interested in, give it a shot. Not sure where these schools are in conjunction to you, but here are a few in NJ.
> http://www.kravmaga.com/newjersey.asp


 
Ya beat me too it MJS...


----------



## still learning (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello,  Have you look into "JUDO"?  You may want to check them out!

Aloha


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Oct 5, 2007)

Try different schools in different arts and see which one you like. Most schools will let you watch or take a free class to check it out. Talk with the instructors and students, they can tell you a lot.


----------

